
Show HN: Easy way to onboard to AWS - coderecipe
https://coderecipe.ai/architectures/86530220
======
bradknowles
What do you mean “onboard to AWS”?

Onboard for what? Using what tools? What is the end goal you’re trying to
achieve?

To me, this seems like a trivially simple pipeline for processing data, and in
what is likely to be one of the most expensive methods possible, given the
almost complete reliance on Lambda to do ETL on every single piece of data
going through, and then storing all that data in S3, which you then query with
Athena.

I don’t see how you could use this pipeline to process any non-trivial amount
of data, and do so for anything remotely resembling a reasonable cost.

But maybe I’m missing something obvious?

Have you actually done the math for what this would cost on a per megabyte or
per minute basis?

Have you run real world amounts of data through this system, and again for
what purpose?

------
coderecipe
I am putting together my architecture suggestions to guide people how to use
AWS, does this look useful to you?

